# ipod sur chaine hifi



## Sacamas (16 Février 2004)

Bonjour, j'ai un nouvel ipod 15gb. Très bien. Je voulais le brancher sur ma chaine hifi, via un cable A/V apple, exactement comme je le fais avec mon ibook (et ça marche super). Or, avec le ipod, ça marche très mal : le son est complètement nul, très faible. Alors, y a t-il des réglages à faire (je vois pas trop lesquels...) ou il faut un cable spécial (je répète : j'utilise la cable A/V d'apple, acheté avec mon ibook). Des suggestions ? merci d'avance


----------



## takamaka (16 Février 2004)

1_ je laisse mon ipod sur le dock et je branche le tout sur le secteur,
2_ je relie la "line out" du dock à la sortie rca (rouge et blanche)
de l'ampli hi-fi via un cable audio simple dont la seule particularité est la présence d'une fiche prise jack 3.5mm en L (comme celle d'un casque de walkman) présente à l'une des extrémités du cable...


----------



## Marcus (16 Février 2004)

Il me semble que sur les 1er iBook blanc (ce utilisant le cable AV) la video et l'audio etaient inversés.
Reserve ce cable a ton iBook (a l'epoque j'avais essaye de relier mon iBook a la tv avec un cable AV standard de camera et ca na jamais marché).
Achete simplement un cable standard RCA-Jack 3,5 (rouge et noir d'un cote et jack 3,5 d'un autre) tu verras ca marchera nickel.
Mon iPod est relié a un home cinema de cette maniere je peux te dire que si je veux les voisins ne dorment pas :-D
Bon branchement
Marcus


----------



## Onra (16 Février 2004)

Pour ma part, j'ai déjà essayé de brancher mon iPod sur mon ampli avec un câble audio jack 3"5 vers deux RCA de qualité moyenne (acheté en grande surface) et honnêtement j'ai trouvé le son très mauvais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je pense qu'un câble audio de bien meilleure facture arrangerait les choses mais je me demande dans quelle mesure. Je dois préciser que mon système audio est de type audiophile. Une source de qualité moyenne ou médiocre se repère donc très vite...


----------



## takamaka (16 Février 2004)

curieux! j'encode le tout en 128 (AAC) et mon cable n'a rien d'extraordinaire. pourtant, je trouve la musicalité plus qu'honnête...


----------



## Onra (16 Février 2004)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> curieux! j'encode le tout en 128 (AAC) et mon cable n'a rien d'extraordinaire. pourtant, je trouve la musicalité plus qu'honnête...



Ben moi aussi mais je trouve ça bof bof...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca vient peut-être de mon câble


----------



## takamaka (16 Février 2004)

c'est quoi ton install ?
sinon demain vous vous retrouvez aux gones de lyon ou non ?


----------



## alarache62 (16 Février 2004)

Je branche pour ma part mon iMac depuis iMic avec un cable jack/RCA et sa donne un résulata sympa, de même que l'iBook de mon père.
Maintenant avec le même câble j'ai branché l'iPod de mon frère: résultat très moyen, décevant, il fallait pousser le volume (iPod volume à fond).
Même chose en branchant les enceintes avec caisson de basse de logitech= sur PC: no problem, sur iPod, on pousse le volume.
Par contre j'ai cru comprendre à droite à gauche, que l'on a pas ce problème à partir du Dock de l'iPod!!!
J'hésite donc à acheter direct le 20Go avec dock et commande casque ou de voir ce test sur l'iPod Mini.


----------



## deadlocker (16 Février 2004)

Je ne suis peut-être pas assez exigeant pour vos oreilles expertes, mais je n'ai pas à me plaindre de l'écoute de mon iPod sur ma chaine Hifi, ou sur mon ensemble caisson de basse Labtec. 

Mon cable n'est pas de marque, et le connecteur n'est pas en or pourtant ;-)

Sauf certains Mp3 en 128 Kbis qui ont tendance à saturer...


----------



## Onra (17 Février 2004)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ton install ?
> sinon demain vous vous retrouvez aux gones de lyon ou non ?



J'ai un ampli  NAD  et des enceintes  JMlab...
Oui, on se retrouve ce soir chez les gones du mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small"> deadlocker:</font><hr />Je ne suis peut-être pas assez exigeant pour vos oreilles expertes, mais je n'ai pas à me plaindre de l'écoute de mon iPod sur ma chaine Hifi, ou sur mon ensemble caisson de basse Labtec. 

Mon cable n'est pas de marque, et le connecteur n'est pas en or pourtant ;-)

Sauf certains Mp3 en 128 Kbis qui ont tendance à saturer...

[/QUOTE]

Je ne pense pas que l'encodage ou le fait de posséder des connecteur plaqué or puisse influencer suffisament l'écoute avec l'iPod. Le câble que j'ai utilisé est vraiment merdique alors peut-être qu'en le changeant ça ira mieux


----------



## nantucket (17 Février 2004)

Attention à tous !

Ne branchez pas votre iPod sur l'entrée "Phono" de votre ampli., car le son qui en sortira sera plus que douteux !

En général, l'entrée "Phono" (réservé à nos bons vieux tourne-disques) n'est pas prévu pour recevoir  du son en numérique...

Avis aux amateurs...


----------



## Onra (17 Février 2004)

Il n'y a plus beaucoup d'ampli vendu avec ce type d'entrée... c'est pour ça qu'il faut intercalé un préampli phono entre la platine et l'ampli. Plus d'infos  ici par exemple.


----------



## takamaka (17 Février 2004)

bah, il y a toujours sur ce marché de quoi contenter tous les mélomanes. ; ) de toute façon, l'ipod ne doit pas être relier à la sortie phono surtout lorsque l'on dispose d'au moins une auxiliaire...
quant au préampli, c'est sur c'est une bonne solution. moi je ne l'ai pas adopté vu le coût. toujours l'histoire du maillon le plus faible...


----------



## Onra (18 Février 2004)

Bof... mon ampli n'a pas d'entrée phono mais il a une douzaine d'entrées de type ligne sinon... ma préférence va à celle qui se trouve en façade !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Il est super bô mon ampli avec son look "Titanium finish" et ses leds bleues


----------



## takamaka (18 Février 2004)

ouais nad fabrique de chouettes produits moi j'ai opté pour un rotel, juste pour le son, rien que pour le son. pas de home cinéma chez moi, et j'attends toujours ma freebox !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




heureux qui comme onra a un bel ipod... (et bel ampli !)


----------



## jeanba3000 (18 Février 2004)

nantucket a dit:
			
		

> n'est pas prévu pour recevoir  du son en numérique...



juste pour chipoter :  le son de l'ipod est analogique. les données sont  numériques entre le support (disque dur) et le convertisseur numérique analogique intégré à l'ipod, bien en amont de la sortie.

toutes les entrées d'un ampli standard sont analogiques, la différence avec une entrée spécifique phono, c'est le réglage électrique il me semble, pour rehausser le niveau trop faibles de cette source ; et effectivement l'entrée phono tend à se raréfier comme le marché correspondant (attention j'ai pas dit disparaître, il y a d'irréductibles amateurs)

le soucis pour l'ipod vient surtout je crois du fait que sa sortie est une sortie casque et pas une sortie ligne, avec un niveau électrique standard (le même que sur la sortie d'une platine laser par exemple). c'est le même problème finalement avec les powerbooks dont on branche la sortie casque sur une chaîne (c'était mon montage avant d'avoir un dvd de salon).

attention aussi au réglage d'equalisation de l'ipod, qui peut très bien rendre au casque de baladeur et encore si on se contente d'un casque moyen, pas d'un koss par exemple et être un joli massacre sur une chaîne qui aura forcément un son et des conditions d'écoute différente.

et puis pour la fin, mon ptit coup de frime à moi aussi, y a pas de raison : je tenais à saluer mes loyaux compagnons depuis 8 ans déjà : micromega stage 3 et tempo 1, respectivement mon cd et mon ampli, du bon matos madinefrance cocorico  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon j'ai cru voir qu'il se concoctait des systèmes audio numériques jusqu'à la sortie enceinte de l'ampli... pas vu trop d'infos là-dessus, wait &amp; see que ça se démocratise.


----------



## Onra (19 Février 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> et puis pour la fin, mon ptit coup de frime à moi aussi, y a pas de raison : je tenais à saluer mes loyaux compagnons depuis 8 ans déjà : micromega stage 3 et tempo 1, respectivement mon cd et mon ampli, du bon matos madinefrance cocorico








Ca me fait penser que je vais bientôt aller écouter un lecteur cd micromega et un de chez atoll  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'aimerai bien changer ma source  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> sinon j'ai cru voir qu'il se concoctait des systèmes audio numériques jusqu'à la sortie enceinte de l'ampli... pas vu trop d'infos là-dessus, wait &amp; see que ça se démocratise.



Oui effectivement... Dans le dernier numéro des Années Laser, il y a un test sur le dernier ampli numérique Sony STR-DB2000. Apparement le poids, la consommation électrique et la dissipation thermique diminue fortement avec les amplis numériques. Reste à écouter ce que ça donne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'ailleurs, les iMacs G4 et les PowerMacs qui supportent les enceintes boules actuelles possèdent un ampli numérique !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Apple est toujours en avance, même pour des éléments qui passent inaperçus


----------



## takamaka (19 Février 2004)

MicroMega, c'est top mais pour une mécanique philips, je trouve que c'est cher payé... cela dit le modèle cd3 de la série minium est excellent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour les amplis numériques, j'attends de voir comment va réagir la concurrence. il est probable que dans un avenir proche, il nous faudra non seulement veiller - comme on le fait déjà, au couple ampli-enceinte mais également avoir les mêmes critéres d'exigences (pour ne pas dire excellence ) dans le choix des sources "autres" (en l'occurrence les prochaines générations d'iPod) que les traditionnels tuners, pré-ampli, etc.

la convergence est de plus en plus pressante, tentante... mais le frein, c'est encore le prix !


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Février 2004)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> pour une mécanique philips, je trouve que c'est cher payé



je serais entièrement d'accord avec toi s'il ne s'agissait que de mécanique... par contre pour ce qu'il y a autour (alimentations, convertisseurs, etc.), la différence se fait entendre.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en plus ça se trouve d'occase. sans parler de la garantie 5 ans ni du fait que par exemple micromega m'a réparé gratuitement mon ampli quand il est tombé en panne au bout de 6 ans... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est dans les petits détails qu'on apprécie les bonnes choses


----------

